# Flustration!



## VA Pole Dancer (Nov 25, 2010)

Havent been seeing barely any deer within the past month. Especially not in the field during legal hunting hours. Anyone having the same luck? just real flustrating! This piece is in New Kent, Virginia. Any suggestions? 


Thanks


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have not seen a deer since December 10th. A know a bunch of good hunters that are not seeing the deer they generally see.

Darin


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Va, I know that usally right after the RUT is over you don't see as many deer during the daytime hours,,, there are a few reasons for this,,, during the gun season there are a lot more hunters in the woods so the deer stay tucked back in the bedding areas and not up moving around untill dark, that is more than likely the biggest guess,,, the does have bread and the bucks aint chasen is another.

I remember years ago when I first started bow hunting I wasnt expecting deer to be moving around in the middle of the afternoon, I was wrong,,, they had the woods all to themselves during the summer and didnt have any pressure from hunters. Now everyone gets to use cross bows and the new high zoot muzzler loaders so everyone is in the woods from opening to the very last day. 

Ya need to do some serious scouting and find their bedding areas and where they go to feed and start setting up your stands on the trail closer to the feeding area but still a good ways back in the woods. When I started setting my stands further back in the woods I would see the deer hang back in the wood line till it got dark and then they would step out into the fields.

By doing it this way you have to be much more careful of your sent and wind direction and what time you get in and out of your stand.

Folks say deer aint smart but in the past few years I have heard of more and more deer looking up into tree line I am guessing looking for hunters in tree stands.

Good luck and if this helps I will accept a nice back strap


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree with all. I changed strategy to be back way in the woods in the middle from bedding to water. This has proven to show me deer instead of my buddies hunting around fields seeing nothing. The only field deer I have seen have been almost at sunset and all just on the edge of the tree line. I am by no means an expert on hunting, just sharing my observations on what I see here in central NC


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

The only thing that will put deer in a field during the day this time of year is an ice storm when the tree limbs and trees are breaking and popping and ice falling off the trees. They jest can't stand that. They done wised up and stay in the thickets til dark now. If you ever are hunting during an ice storm and the wind gets up, head to a clearcut or field.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

all this warm weather don't help either ... they just aren't burning up as much energy trying to stay warm so they don't have to feed as hard


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

They've gotten smart! Only way I ever see them this time of year is if they're running past me spooked. Nice when a big herd of does comes by this time of year, can see 10-15 deer easily, but it doesn't happen much. I'm under the weather today, and given the wind, cold, and lack of activity I decided to stay home. Killed 9 this year so I've got plenty of meat already!


----------



## Dewy (Jan 9, 2005)

Saw 8 does in the field on Sat night as I was leaving, past shooting light. I had been doing some scouting on some land I just was given permission to hunt on from a friend. Late muzzeloader opens today so I'm going after the does tonight. Hope there out and moving a little with this cold weather coming in.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Honeysuckle and pine/cedar thickets. Throw in some greenbriars, clearcuts that were cut 5/7 years ago also.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

wdbrand said:


> Honeysuckle and pine/cedar thickets. Throw in some greenbriars, clearcuts that were cut 5/7 years ago also.


and here in the mountians, Laurel is always good ...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

If you can walk into your area standing straight up, then it ain't thick enough. Yea, laurel is a good bet also.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Its VA. Every deer on litterally every property has been shot at once or twice and have been chased and moved around from their core areas from the dogs. Combined with weather, food, etc. Deer are holed up until dark. Best bet to shoot is to push deer out driving or running dogs this late.


----------

